# Gladfield Malt Recipes



## Lodan (1/12/16)

Evening all,

Has anyone tried making a beer using the recipe data listed on the Gladfield Malts website?

If so, what was the recipe and what did you think of the resulting beer?

Cheers,
Lodan

Edit: http://www.gladfieldmalt.co.nz/home-brewer/brewing-recipes/


----------



## Matplat (2/12/16)

I haven't brewed one exactly, but I did an amber with a very similar grain bill to theirs, aurora, red back and shepherds delight. It was amazing!


----------



## manticle (2/12/16)

Never brewed recipes from there as I always make up my own but I use Gladfields a heap and rate them highly.


----------



## good4whatAlesU (2/12/16)

Ditto I'm using Gladfield a lot - good quality, high efficiency (if that's useful). Have made up my own recipes so far though.

But now I know these other recipes from Gladfield exist, I might give them a go! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Lodan (3/12/16)

Thanks for the feedback everyone

I will use one of these recipes in the next few months and plan to report back


----------



## Tex083 (3/12/16)

I brewed the saison recipe and didn't really like it. I have brewed many saison and prefer no crystal malts, just Pilsner and a touch of toffee malt. Get it mashed in low and ferment out dry.


----------



## pcqypcqy (7/12/16)

I've done 2 brews now using Gladfield Pale as the base, and maybe 4% gladfield Aurora for the malt bill. Still tweaking it, but it makes an OK base for playing around with single hop beers. So far I've done a Simcoe (which was delicious initially, then went dank but still OK), and a Citra (just kegged, tastes OK but needs some refinement).


----------



## yankinoz (13/12/16)

Their wheat beer grist is almost exactly the same as one I came up with on my own a year or so ago. Hops: Sterling for bittering and flavour, Mandarina Bavaria for flavour and aroma. BRY-97 the yeast. One difference is that I used a Hochkurz mash at 62 and 71.

I liked it. My daughter said it was her favorite of all the beers I've done.

On the other hand, when I used toffee malt in an AIPA, it got lost. The Gladfield people might argue the contribution was subtle.


----------

